# Xampp Apache und MySQL will nicht starten



## Lisan al-Gaib (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir gestern ein neues Notebook gekauft. System ist Win XP home. Darauf wollte ich dann auch gleich meinen Xampp server installieren um ihn für meine Arbeit zu verwenden. Installation hat auch alles gut geklappt, nur lässt sich weder der Apache server noch der MySQL serer starten. Auf meinen Rechner habe ich es unter nahezu gleichen Bedinungen zum laufen gebracht. 

Ich habe den Service auch schon versucht mit Hand zu starten aber das gleiche Ergebniss ... es geht nicht.

Im Eingabefenser modus gestartet steht nichts weiter als:

Apache 2 is starting ...

selbst nach mehreren Stunden hat sich nichts getan.


----------



## Flex (3. Juni 2006)

Bist du mit Administratorrechten eingeloggt?
Welche Dateien benutzt du zum Starten der Dienste? Die xampp_start.exe oder die jeweiligen .bat Dateien?
Versuche die einzelnen Dateien zu benutzen, also "apache_start.bat" und "mysql_start.bat".
Probier es mal im apache Verzeichnis mit der "apache_installservice.bat", danach unter:
Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Dienste
Rechtsklick auf Apache2 und starten.

Benutzt du ansonsten auch die neueste Version? Also 1.5.3a?

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, versuche eine komplette Deinstallation, inkl. Durchforsten der Registry nach übrig gebliebenen Sachen von XAMPP bzw. Apache. Und dann nochmal installieren.

P.S.:
Auf deiner Website kann man sich erfolgreich einloggen, wenn man nichts eintippt und einfach auf Login klickt... Man wird zwar sofort wieder rausgeschmissen, aber das ist doch etwas unschön... (Ich muss auch immer was meckern )


----------

